# Living in motor city



## Cos_mo

Hi moving to Dubai in August and think my accommodation will be in motor city. What is it like to live there? Are there plenty of shops/gyms/beach clubs?!? Thanks


----------



## teuchter

Cos_mo said:


> Hi moving to Dubai in August and think my accommodation will be in motor city. What is it like to live there? Are there plenty of shops/gyms/beach clubs?!? Thanks


I lived there for a year.

Pros: 
- (now) there are plenty of shops/restaurants/coffee shops/banks etc. 
- The biggest Spinneys in the GCC is there. 
- There are also now two gyms there (BodyWorks and FitnessFirst.)
- apartments are spacious
- it's right next to the autodrome if you're into car racing
- it's very quiet (except on race days)

Cons: 
- 'district cooling' charges were horrendous; on average AED1500+/month for a 3-bed unit. (Then you had large DEWA bills on top of that.)
- it's still largely a building site, with many stalled/abandoned projects
- it's out in the desert, therefore very dusty
- it's next to the autodrome (= noisy on race weekends)
- quite far from the main areas (25-30 mins drive to Media City; 35-40 mins to DIFC)
- zero nightlife
- difficult to get cabs

It's nowhere near the beach, so no beach clubs.

Hope this helps.

teuchter


----------



## Cos_mo

Thanks for all the info. 

Are there any nice hotels nearby that you can pay to use the pool?


----------



## teuchter

Cos_mo said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> Are there any nice hotels nearby that you can pay to use the pool?


No. All the planned hotels in Motor City have been postponed/cancelled. Nearest hotels would be next to Mall of the Emirates in Al Barsha.

The apartment buildings in Motor City all have communal pools though.

teuchter


----------



## Cos_mo

Great thanks


----------



## wandabug

Very long way from the beach (plenty of sand though!)


----------



## gracie_23

You can become a member at the Polo club and use their pool and gym etc which are lovely - or i think you can pay to use the pool if you're not a member but go with someone who is. This is a 2 nimute walk from motor city.

There are however 6 different swimming pools within the motor city complex all of which are nice and you can always find one which is quiet enough even at the weekends.

hope that helps!



teuchter said:


> No. All the planned hotels in Motor City have been postponed/cancelled. Nearest hotels would be next to Mall of the Emirates in Al Barsha.
> 
> The apartment buildings in Motor City all have communal pools though.
> 
> teuchter


----------



## saya123

teuchter said:


> Cons:
> - 'district cooling' charges were horrendous; on average AED1500+/month for a 3-bed unit. (Then you had large DEWA bills on top of that.)
> - it's still largely a building site, with many stalled/abandoned projects
> - it's out in the desert, therefore very dusty
> - it's next to the autodrome (= noisy on race weekends)
> - quite far from the main areas (25-30 mins drive to Media City; 35-40 mins to DIFC)
> - zero nightlife
> - difficult to get cabs
> 
> It's nowhere near the beach, so no beach clubs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> teuchter


i disagree with some of your comments here.. 
- district cooling charges are high but still comparable to DEWA cooling nowadays.. i used to live in sports city where chiller was part of dewa and i was getting huge bills (in the range of 1200-1300 a month excluding housing fee). this is for 2 bedroom apartment.. now in motor city im getting about 600 a month for emicool and almost the same for dewa including housing fee so at a net level im paying the same or slightly less amount of money. initially the bills will be high when you move in to a brand new apartment becuz the piping/cartridges/compressor need servicing.. do get ur emicool meter checked as well because i have seen many that have been faulty or old generation which needs replacement.
- motor city is far from a construction site.. infact its fully constructed with no unfinished buildings at all.. not a single one i have come across in my 2+ years stay.. i think u r probably confusing it with sports city OR the only under construction hotel building in front. 
- yes its located in an area which is desert from outside but when you enter motor city, the developer has completely transformed the place.. its fully green from the inside so even in days of dust storm.. u hardly feel any dust inside!
- regarding the noise levels owing to close proximity to autodrome.. again its bare minimum and that too in buildings in front of the track i.e. fox hills.. the other buildings get zero noise since UP has done a great job at sound proofing
- regarding it being far from main areas.. i work in media/internet city and it takes me 15 mins in the morning peak hour to get there via hessa street.. signal free all the way! and i think from dubai standards.. 15 mins drive is nothing.. it used to take me much longer when i used to live in discovery gardens due to entry and exity disaster over there. 
- night life i agree with u since there are no nite clubs around but that depends on person to person.. doesnt matter to me.
- ample cabs around nowadays but its always advisable to call in through fone.. they come in 5-10 mins max since they are waiting outside b/w arabian ranches and motor city.. right next to round about.. so for them its a 2 mins drive in if some body calls.. there r long waits though on weekend so u may have to book in advance.

so if i sum it all.. i think the pros definitely outweigh any cons (if any).

i feel the place is very secure and peaceful.. its amazing to walk outside in the morning or late in the evening since its well lit.. with 24/7 security. security guards not only are there on the main gates but also roam around inside community and even do rounds inside buildings. the entrance to buildings is through access card so i have never seen any strangers strolling around in lobbies.

definitely a highly recommended place.. i have lived in discovery, sports city, and have friends in greens.. and i rate this community to be the best of all especially if u r looking for an apt.


----------



## rsinner

saya123 said:


> definitely a highly recommended place.. i have lived in discovery, sports city, and have friends in greens.. and i rate this community to be the best of all especially if u r looking for an apt.


Very objective answer throughout, so curious as to why you rate it higher than the Greens.


----------



## saya123

rsinner said:


> Very objective answer throughout, so curious as to why you rate it higher than the Greens.


there are multiple reasons actually.. 

1) buildings are relatively newer compared to greens.. motor city is 3-4 yrs old.. greens being 8-10 yrs old now.. considering the construction quality here.. i prefer newer apartments
2) apartment sizes are significantly bigger in motor city
3) motor city apartments come with 2 parking spots for a 2 bedroom apartment.. plus the best bit is the storage provided in basement which is a rarity anywhere in dubai
4) cheaper than greens in both purchase or rent price
5) motor city is a family community whereas in greens i have seen a lot of apartments are occupied by bachelors.


----------



## PACMAN

I have just moved into Motor City about 3 weeks ago and from what I have seen so far I would completely agree with Saya123 about pretty much everything that he commented on. 
I am a little concerned about the comments about Emicool though, first about the cost, but moreso about the fact that with it on full ALL DAY, the minimum temp that I seem to be able to get down to is 24 degrees. What it will be like in August I am not looking forward to find out.
Is that normal or do I need to get an urgent and very full service of the AC unit in my apartment?


----------



## PACMAN

Are there many Brits in Motor City? and if so, I would guess that they mingle around the Polo Club at the weekends, which seems to be about the only place around. Is that so?


----------



## saya123

PACMAN said:


> I am a little concerned about the comments about Emicool though, first about the cost, but moreso about the fact that with it on full ALL DAY, the minimum temp that I seem to be able to get down to is 24 degrees. What it will be like in August I am not looking forward to find out.
> Is that normal or do I need to get an urgent and very full service of the AC unit in my apartment?


I would advise u to get ur AC serviced asap in order to find out if everything is fine and chilled water flow is coming at the right levels.. also get ur emicool metre checked via emicool staff and ask them to show u the flow reading and the temperature of chilled water.. in my case, the flow was very high which resulted in metre running very fast.. after a lot of blame game between emicool/multiplex.. we were able to identify the issue which was in cartridges whihc control the flow of chilled water.. as soon as i got them replaced with the right sized ones, the water flow normalized.

also continue monitoring ur reading for a few days even after the correction is done so u can be sure the reading is approporiate.. i had been bitten by it once when i initially lived there .. so this time when i moved back to motor city.. i was proactive and had it resolved before the first bill generated!


----------



## PACMAN

Wow, that's really useful. Thanks Saya. 

I called out Emicool and they came, took readings from the meter which was above the ceiling in the common area just outside my apartment, but they didn't share them with me, although to be fair I didn't ask or indeed think it important. They told me to get my 2 units serviced and said that they could not do it. Suggested Multiplex. When I called them, they wouldn't do it because they were in the last week or so of their contract.

Presumably I should get the new FM company to come and service the units and at the same time I can ask them to check all of the other things that you have mentioned.
An odd job man (you probably know who I mean ... who does a few jobs on the side for cash ... has cleaned the filters and he also told me that the water inlet pipe had a blockage which he cleared. It doesn't seem to have madea lot of difference though.

I'll get onto the new FM company, unless there is any other AC servicing company that you either could or would recommend.

Many thans for your help, much appreciated

Paul


----------



## saya123

PACMAN said:


> Suggested Multiplex. When I called them, they wouldn't do it because they were in the last week or so of their contract.
> 
> Presumably I should get the new FM company to come and service the units and at the same time I can ask them to check all of the other things that you have mentioned.
> Paul


Yes multiplex has rightfuly said that they are not going to perform any new jobs because as per the circular we received, their contract was to expire end of May.

ServeU is the new company who has taken over. ServeU previously was also engaged in motor city but were working i think as sub contractors to Multiplex.

I havent gotten any AC servicing done through ServeU so cannot comment on their expertise, however i have had them over for some other drainage related issues and they were able to fix it quickly without any charge.

I do have a maintenance contract otherwise with a 3rd party whom i use for usual stuff but i wouldnt recommend them since I havent had good experience with them. I think you can try Maintenance Central (800-central). I havent personally used them but i have heard good things about them. Its a relatively new company but specialize in motor city from what i hear.

pm me if you want any additional info.


----------



## PACMAN

Thanks Saya, you're a star.
Paul


----------



## PACMAN

Sorry, Saya As well as thanking you for your help I omitted to say that I would let you know how I got on and what the new FM company was like.
Cheers


----------



## Matt904243

PACMAN said:


> Are there many Brits in Motor City? and if so, I would guess that they mingle around the Polo Club at the weekends, which seems to be about the only place around. Is that so?


I'm just over the road from the Polo Club, if you venture over to the bar give me a shout.


----------



## PACMAN

Hi Matt,
That's really kind & sociable, thanks.
I was thinking of venturing over to the Polo Club sometime over this weekend. When would you suggest? Luchtime or evening from Thursday evening through to Saturday evening?
Paul


----------



## jilly81

Hey

Myself and Cosmo will hopefully be moving to motor city (or alwaqraa?? - but hopefully not!) we are moving over to teach! so a few more brits and irish will hopefully be joining you at the polo club come August!!

J x









PACMAN said:


> Hi Matt,
> That's really kind & sociable, thanks.
> I was thinking of venturing over to the Polo Club sometime over this weekend. When would you suggest? Luchtime or evening from Thursday evening through to Saturday evening?
> Paul


----------



## PACMAN

Hey Jilly, you obviously like the heat. Last August the temp was in the mid 50's.

I will be back in the UK on the 9th August for 2 weeks, but let us know when you are firm on your dates and we shall look forward to welcoming you.

Paul





jilly81 said:


> Hey
> 
> Myself and Cosmo will hopefully be moving to motor city (or alwaqraa?? - but hopefully not!) we are moving over to teach! so a few more brits and irish will hopefully be joining you at the polo club come August!!
> 
> J x


----------



## jilly81

Thanks Paul!

Really hope we do get motor city! Will be in touch late Aug when we arrive!

The heat is gonna be a killer!!

J x


----------



## blazeaway

saya123 said:


> i feel the place is very secure and peaceful.. its amazing to walk outside in the morning or late in the evening since its well lit.. with 24/7 security. security guards not only are there on the main gates but also roam around inside community and even do rounds inside buildings. the entrance to buildings is through access card so i have never seen any strangers strolling around in lobbies.
> 
> definitely a highly recommended place.. i have lived in discovery, sports city, and have friends in greens.. and i rate this community to be the best of all especially if u r looking for an apt.



One thing I still can't get my head round whilst planning move to Dubai, Everyone say show safe it is but talks about the security?


----------



## PACMAN

I have travelled all over the world and III can honestly say that Dubai is the safest place in the world that I have ever encountered. That is not the Motor City community , I mean Dubai as a whole.

You hear stories that International City is not so safe, but generally speaking if you were to make a list of all the things that you would want for yourself and your family, including safety on the streets, no violence, no drugs, good schools, friendly communities, good social life etc etc .... Dubai ticks most of the boxes. I have been here for almost 2 years and I have never seen an arguement in public. By mistake I left my car on waste ground for a complete day with the keys in the ignition and I returned to it ... nothing taken!!

My opinion ... it's as safe as you can get ... anywhere in the world 




blazeaway said:


> One thing I still can't get my head round whilst planning move to Dubai, Everyone say show safe it is but talks about the security?


----------



## Guest

I have lived in Motor City for 10 months now and love it. Since the change in FM provision, the maintenance is leaving a little to be desired but on the whole, it is a lovely community with really access to other Emirates (via 611 and 311) and into town. As more interchanges are completed, it will be much easier and quicker to go to the beach areas. With regard to safety, I feel I can walk up to the strip for a late night ice-cream on my own without feeling threatened or the slightest bit insecure. There are loads of Brits in the area but I haven't come across many - perhaps I am not looking in the right places!!! Every Wednesday there is a ladies' coffee morning (don't think WI or anything like that) - a few of us of all nationalities meet in one of the coffee shops and chat and get to know each other - keep a look out on the Motor City Forum for the next one - probably after Ramadan since coffee shops are only open for take-away at the moment. There must be loads of ladies who don't work and are desperate for a bit of sane adult company. Coffee Mornings really weren't my bag but trust me, they are fine and relaxed and a great way to while away a couple of hours.


----------



## PACMAN

*Emicool & AC*

The saga with my AC has become a crusade!! ServeU have been out 7 times now. They have checked everything, serviced the AC units inside my apartment, fitted new valves and cartridges and still the minimum temperature that I can get is 25 degrees (it was 24 degrees but now with the higher summer temperatures it struggles more) and from 29 or 30 degrees it takes over 2 hours to get down to 25. I don't call this AC .. at best I would describe it as a very poor air cooling system.

Also, for a 1 bed apartment AED800 for a month is massively expensive. 

Does anyone else have the same problem? I am in Regent 1.


----------



## jilly81

hey we have since found out that we will be living in al waqra! x


----------



## callofduty

PACMAN said:


> The saga with my AC has become a crusade!! ServeU have been out 7 times now. They have checked everything, serviced the AC units inside my apartment, fitted new valves and cartridges and still the minimum temperature that I can get is 25 degrees (it was 24 degrees but now with the higher summer temperatures it struggles more) and from 29 or 30 degrees it takes over 2 hours to get down to 25. I don't call this AC .. at best I would describe it as a very poor air cooling system.
> 
> Also, for a 1 bed apartment AED800 for a month is massively expensive.
> 
> Does anyone else have the same problem? I am in Regent 1.


Hello Pacman, I'm usually active on forums but decided this could be a good chance to get active on this one as I know what you feel like, been there. I had the same issue when I moved in, and so have a lot of others. The biggest culprits of this issue, to my knowledge, are the Sontay thermostats that come by default with the MC apartments. They keep tripping and showing incorrect temperature readings due to their low quality. Additionally, they have no 'Auto' function which would turn the AC Fan off once the desired temperature is reached, so you might think that the AC is actually on because the fan is running, but the cooling's already been turned off due to the thermostat tripping.

Sorry for the long post, thought I'd explain what normally happens, for future forum users' reference.

Solution: Call Maintenance Central, they did mine, or another maintenance company (I would not recommend Serv U, they are very, very incompetent and misleading when it comes to AC stuff, and really slow, at least in my experience), and get a new Honeywell thermostat. Keep the old ones if your landlord does not pay so that you can put them back when you're moving out and sell these off (why not). 

It cost AED 175 per piece for me through Maintenance Central, but the thermostat is amazing, has a lot of functions, and has an auto option, so it can help decrease your electricity costs as well because the fan turns off once the desired temp. is reached. It fixed the issue for me, and now I can easily sleep at 16 degrees C (Yea I require freezing temperatures to sleep ).


----------



## callofduty

And to add to Saya123's spot-on response regarding the Pros & Cons of Motor City, I would like to give my two cents as well.

I travel a lot due to my work, and I can say that I'm much happier living in Motor City, location-wise, than I was in JLT, Marina, or the Greens prior to this, not only in terms of value for money, but surprisingly, in terms of location. I moved here about 6 months ago and I am loving it. I could write an entire article as to why this location is more preferable (Easy access to Emirates Road, No traffic on Al Khail as compared to Sheikh Z. Rd., No Salik, etc etc, but that's for another time). With the Al-Khail road infrastructure being completed at a really good pace the location issue will be completely eliminated in my opinion. I already get to Mall of Emirates in 12-15 mins, Media City within 10 mins and Ibn Batutta in 12 mins. You just need to know the right roads to take, i'm working on designing a route map for Motor City/Arabian Ranches ppl to help them out in those terms. I design as a hobby. :eyebrows:

The apartments are much bigger than those in the other communities, you get an extra bathroom, the storage is a major plus, the landscaping and facilities (two soccer fields, 5 pools, gyms, etc etc) are very hard to come by normally. If you have a family it's the perfect place for children. If you have pets, once again, the perfect place for pets. 

Additionally, you can get really good views from your apartments (gardens, pools, your choice), much better than you would be paying for much less attractive views in other communities. 

Here are the Cons:

Emicool- It is a con, I know. But once you consider it as a fixed cost per year instead of a monthly charge, it actually isn't as bad because the lower rent compensates for the outflow towards Emicool. It is in our nature to feel worse about recurring monthly charges than a one-time payment so yea makes sense that everyone hates it. 

Night-Life- There isn't much of a nightlife. You have to go to Jumeirah or Marina for that which is a good 15 min drive. There is an A&E in Arabian Ranches though, which is a 2 min drive from motor city. Not night-life related, but there's a very nice golf course in Arabian Ranches as well, along with tennis courts and basketball courts which you can use I presume if you have/make friends in Arabian Ranches to play with.

Can't think of much else for cons, but if I do remember something I'll post it. Clearly, the pros outweigh the cons by a mile though, no doubt about that.


----------



## zovi

Really glad I saw this thread, we will definitely look at motor city now when we move early sept, I can't wait 

Thanks to all who have posted


----------



## yoplu

I heard recently that the whole of motor city is owned by one emirati guy.
Other gossip is that its a nice place to live but there are a number of empty apartments due to its far out location. But having empty apartments in your neighbourhood is not always a bad thing either


----------



## saya123

yoplu said:


> I heard recently that the whole of motor city is owned by one emirati guy.


LOL.. its freehold and is mainly owned by expats!


----------



## yoplu

saya123 said:


> LOL.. its freehold and is mainly owned by expats!


Im referring to the master community and I suppose the common areas of the building if no Owners association exists there. Anyway, just what I heard lol


----------



## callofduty

yoplu said:


> Im referring to the master community and I suppose the common areas of the building if no Owners association exists there. Anyway, just what I heard lol



Well your source was both right and wrong :tongue1:

The master community, like any other community in Dubai has been controlled by the developer, in this case it's Union Properties, for the Greens it is Emaar etc etc. But it's not one Emirati guy, it's the developer. This has been the case up till now, but it's going to change soon.

That's because there is actually a new Owner's Association Management company they've called in to set up a proper, educated, well-run Owners Association, with the support of RERA (yes). They have already held elections and are in the process of setting up the final phase so the control can move to the owners rather than the developer, which is definitely a great thing for the community in my opinion. There was a discussion about this on the motor city forums site as well, don't think it's worth my searching for the link and posting it but thought I'd share the knowledge 

Hope that explains a bit.


----------

